# Helmdon station northants aug 2012



## alex76 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hay folks... well today’s explore was a good one as I had a few hours before I started work 

Well the place we visited was Helmdon station which is close to Northampton. Now there is not a great deal left as the main station building was demolished not long after it was closed but still holds a few threshers hidden in the overgrowth .
So a little history

Helmdon was a railway station serving the village of Helmdon in Northamptonshire on the former Great Central main line.
The station opened for passenger services on 15 March 1899 goods services beginning in April The station, originally named Helmdon, opened with the line on 15 March 1899.
From the station the line continued northwards on an embankment before crossing the valley on the nine arch Helmdon Viaduct over the River Tove.
In 1928 the station was renamed Helmdon for Sulgrave to indicate its proximity to Sulgrave.
The station was closed to passengers on 4 March 1963, and to goods on 2 November 1964. Demolition occurred in 1966. The viaduct remains, having seen its last train more than 40 years ago

On with the pics

how she looked in her prime

























and now 
The lamp room






























THE platform






Someone needs to tell alex76 there are no more trains






Whats left of a old coal shovel






Parcel sheds and offices






























Thanks for looking guys


----------



## freespirits (Aug 11, 2012)

nice set of pics alex ,,,i do like a bit of steam history ,,,


----------



## alex76 (Aug 11, 2012)

freespirits said:


> nice set of pics alex ,,,i do like a bit of steam history ,,,



cheers bud me to railway porn i love it


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 11, 2012)

Great shots, especially liked the B&W conversions, thanks for sharing


----------



## alex76 (Aug 13, 2012)

steve2109 said:


> Great shots, especially liked the B&W conversions, thanks for sharing



Thanks bud yeah was very happy with these ones and just brought a new fisheye lens which i had to have a bash with


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 13, 2012)

Got some nice images there bud :thumbs:


----------



## alex76 (Aug 13, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Got some nice images there bud :thumbs:



Thank you very muchly p7 yeah did not want to get to carried away with the fisheye as its not to everyone's taste but yeah well cuffed. i had my eye on this one for a while after spotting it on Google earth


----------



## night crawler (Aug 13, 2012)

Seems a fare bit left, more that I have come across on some old sations.


----------



## urban phantom (Aug 13, 2012)

great report thanks for sharing


----------



## alex76 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the lovely comments guys


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice B&W's look class...


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 17, 2012)

Loving the comparison shots! That self portrait looking out the door is awesome too! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## alex76 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks chaps well me dongle has now ran out but soon as i get that topped up got a few more little perls planned and bit more research to be done to dig out a few more of Dr beechings victims


----------

